# Amplificador de instrumentación industrial



## electroboy_21 (Sep 28, 2006)

Hola todos, soy estudiante de electronica de 3 semestre y pido ayuda, si me la pueden brindar.
Me toca hacer algo con amplificador operaciones, algo de instrumentación industrial, por favor si me pueden dar algunas ideas y planos de circuitos para lo q nesesito se los agradecería.
gracias y saludos


----------



## jokingo (Sep 29, 2006)

Yo estoy haciendo como proyecto un electrocardiografo, y el circuito esta compuesto de amplificador de instrumentacion. Y el circuito es uno de los que se estudia en instrumentacion industrial, quiza te pueda ayudar. Salen todas las formulas y el resultado en forma de honda de todo el circuito. Los filtros tambien los estudiaras en instrumentacion, los paso bajo y paso alto, pero estos que aparecen en la monografia son mas simples de los que se dan en la universidad, donde se utilizan tb amplificador para los filtros. Pero yo creo que con esto tendras mas que suficiente.

http://www.monografias.com/cgi-bin/search.cgi?query=electrocardiografo


----------



## Aristides (Oct 25, 2006)

En este sitio, creo que encontrarás algo referido al tema:
http://www.emesys.com


----------



## dannyhn82 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hola

Tengo entendido q los de la familia INA, son amplificador de instrumentacion.
Por ejemplo, yo en mi tesis estoy usando el INA114.  
Tambien estan el INA118, INA111.

Saludos¡¡¡


----------



## javier906 (Ago 25, 2010)

hola 

tengo problemas con la amplificacion del sensor mpxm 2102, ya que este sensor tiene una variacion en mV y  no e podidor dar con un circuito que amplifique esta salida para poderla trabajar con un pic

agradezco los que me puedan colaborar

hola 

tengo problemas con la amplificacion del sensor mpxm 2102, ya que este sensor tiene una variacion en mV y  no e podidor dar con un circuito que amplifique esta salida para poderla trabajar con un pic

agradezco los que me puedan colaborar


----------

